# Aqua Ohio and Pine & Evans Lake???



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

I was just offered an opportunity to fish in the annual United Way Bass Classic Pro / Am tourney that is held on these lakes every year. It would be a awesome chance but with such short notice and there is only two days open to pre-fish and that is this weekend from 6-2 each day. Also each lake has a set day that it can be pre-fished. The problem I have is I have already comitted to a local open for Saturday and have somewhat of a family reunion on Sunday. So that would shoot pre-fishing almost out of the question. Is it a lake you can just show up on and not have trouble catching fish? 
I am sure there are plenty of OGF members that fish it regularly and I need to let them know ASAP if I am in or out! Thanks!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

If you can read a lake, you wont need to pre-fish either one. North end of pine is deep. Evans has weedlines, dropoffs with stumps on them, and an old road bed right in front of the boathouse that has a break where the bridge use to be, almost on the other side of the lake. West shoreline is good for bass and northerns. East for panfish. Fish the deepwater uplake, right in the channel. Pine has a deep hole(40ft), to the left of the launch, 1/4 mile on the same side. Same side, fish the shoreline, all the way down to the pads, and around the corner. I had maps of both lakes put away but it's been years since i seen them. I'll see if i still have them and try to PM them to you.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Is there any docks or ri[p rap? Any idea on the overall size of the lakes so I can get an idea on what to compare it to? Is there alot of shoreline structure and what is the water clarity normally like?


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

Myself and Wolfhook120 will be fishing this event comming up from the columbus area you will have to introduce yourself at the ramp . 

Chaunc. Yea what he asked any info you would be willing to share would be greatly apperciated Thanks 
Chris


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm very very familiar with the lakes, but I will tell you that every year within those tournaments are contestants with an intimate knowledge of about every stump, weed line, and drop off. A written description of good spots might help, but I doubt it would put you on an even keel with people who've fished those lakes for many years.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I'd say your in the lakes are pretty easy to fish both will have fish on beds trust me they are every year we fish this tournament. pm me and I'll give you some info I took 6th last year.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Sorry, but i cant find those old maps. Searched all my boxes and albums. Even my old log books. Maybe Aqua Ohio might still have some. Mine were at least 20 years old. I was on Pine a couple times last summer and did really good on the panfish, then switched over to bass, but my boat had been broken into a couple days before and i didn't have much to fish the bass with. My buddy did good. Got 6 or 7 in an hour or so. All on shallow cranks, while trolling. Hope you guys have a great time and let us know how it goes.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ye am dad used to mange the five lakes of the valley a long time ago and he tells me that pine and evens is just loaded with bass alot of nice ones too my friend last year caught 7lber around this time on hot en tots but it will be interesting when you guys fish evens cuz their is so many pike in their its ot even funny i bet at least a couple of your teams catch multipule pike but even is a great lake for spinnerbait cuz it is so damn weedy and also try going back in the first cover across form the ramp their i have fished their once and me and my dad both caught bass hope you have fun i bet their is going to be some pigs caught


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

hey chaunc, remember how good the crappies were in the late 60s and 70s there. we also used to fish hamilton. in 68 we took 50 gills out of there. stringer weighed well over 50 pounds. only time we kept that many. as said though, both lakes are easy to read. i always liked the bay on the east shoreline of evans with the sunken bridge. the bass that would float up from under it and then dart back always got me to shaking.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

I live on evans, I don't bass fish but i hit the pike every year, all catch and release,pike range from 25"-40", the biggest we ever got was 43 1/2, we do catch some bass when pike fishing, we got 3 bass this year around 20", pine lake is the better bass lake for big fish, the guy from aqua who patrols these lakes told me there was 3 bass over 10 pounds caught out of pine lake last year and all were released. I hear the lakes are closed to the public this year and only the home owners on the lake can fish it except for the bass tourny, I only fish it before our walleye tournies start then i'm to busy with that to fish it, i have caught bass trolling leadcore with #11, #13 rapalas on eveans in 16' of water just south of the baithouse. well good luck to you guys, what is the date for the tourny? sammy cappelli


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Date for the tourney is the 31st. Are there Pike in Pine lake also? Any more info on Pine and Evens is greatly appreciated.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Does anyone know of any openings left on the amateur side for the United Way Tournament?


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

If you have the $350 entry fee I'm sure they will find a spot. Contact Jack Wollitz who does the outdoors writing from the Vindicator.


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Good luck to everyone fishing tomorrow. Should be a fun day. For everyone in the Boardman area with kids, they are having alot of kids events from 10am -2pm tomorrow in the parking lot at Lowes & Dick's in Boardman including fishing pond, bouncearound, clown, facepainting etc.


----------



## back-in-the-game (May 1, 2008)

senkothrower said:


> Good luck to everyone fishing tomorrow. Should be a fun day. For everyone in the Boardman area with kids, they are having alot of kids events from 10am -2pm tomorrow in the parking lot at Lowes & Dick's in Boardman including fishing pond, bouncearound, clown, facepainting etc.


 See that's what pisses me off, everytime there's an event going on that I would enjoy taking my kids to, I have to be working, won't get off till 1:30p.m. wouldn't even be able to make it up there till half way through weigh-ins. But when my wife has some "fun" things for me to do with the kids, i'm always off of work, and wish I was dead. lol


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

There were a few 20lb bags on both Pine & Evans today. I fished Evans & it took 14lb to make top 10. Weights seemed to be little higher overall at Pine. I believe big fish was exactly 6lb & caught at Pine.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

senkothrower said:


> There were a few 20lb bags on both Pine & Evans today. I fished Evans & it took 14lb to make top 10. Weights seemed to be little higher overall at Pine. I believe big fish was exactly 6lb & caught at Pine.


were their any pike caught


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

I caught a big one a week ago Sunday during practice back near the turnpike on a spinnerbait but neither my nonboater or I caught any during the tournament. I heard one guy at the weighin state he caught a big pike but that was it.


----------



## dennisgrant799 (9 mo ago)

I also grew up living on Evans lake until I was in my late teens. I now live about 2 miles from my old house, still on Springfield Rd. Built a home back in 1995. Fished this lake extensively in the 60's 70's 80's 90's when Ohio water service owned the Five lakes. I fished Evans,Pine& Hamilton lakes pretty often! Caught lots of bass, crappy, blue gill, small pike & even a few walleye!! Fished by the old Calla rd. bridge & many parts of other sunken parts of other roads & weed beds!! I truly wish I could still fish Evans for I live 1/4 mile from Yerian Rd. I just can't afford what they want to fish there being retired & on a fixed income!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

dennisgrant799 said:


> I also grew up living on Evans lake until I was in my late teens. I now live about 2 miles from my old house, still on Springfield Rd. Built a home back in 1995. Fished this lake extensively in the 60's 70's 80's 90's when Ohio water service owned the Five lakes. I fished Evans,Pine& Hamilton lakes pretty often! Caught lots of bass, crappy, blue gill, small pike & even a few walleye!! Fished by the old Calla rd. bridge & many parts of other sunken parts of other roads & weed beds!! I truly wish I could still fish Evans for I live 1/4 mile from Yerian Rd. I just can't afford what they want to fish there being retired & on a fixed income!!


Dennis, what’s it cost to fish Pine and Evans? I know this post is 14 years old but I’ve never stopped thinking about these two and Girard lake. Girard was my favorite for big 9 and 10 inch gills. And it was closer to me than the other two. Liberty was the second closet but wasn’t nearly as productive as the other four including Hamilton. Those were some fun times back in the day.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I also grew up fishing the five lakes, mostly evans along with hamilton. I used to pay $500 a year, along with a millions $$ in boat insurance to fish them and would still happily pay this price again. I did not know they were offering this again if they are?
I'm waiting to hear back from an old friend who's daughter is a big shot with Aqua, who claims he can get me in, but we shall see.
I caught so many BIG bass in those lakes that i truely miss that today.
Pine lake crappies stacked up with any of our state lakes (size wise) any the numbers were always fair to mid'lin.
I will have to check into this tomorrow as i live only 3 miles from Aqua headquarters.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Fished Evans several times back in the 90's. They would flush your live well and motor
with chlorine before you could launch... No Biggie. Well worth the drive. Well above average size Bass.
Never really got to know the lake that well, no more than I fished it, But.... That didn't matter.
Struggled till I picked up my Carolina-Rig. Then it was game on. Fun place to fish.
Can you currently fish Evans? Curious.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Only if you're entered in a bass tournament there. Aqua Ohio usually allows one tourney per year at Pine and Evans usually in support of a local charity. Or if you have a home on one of the lakes, build a dock to their specs, pay a fee, and, like diesel said, have a million dollars insurance on your boat!


----------

